
Immuter: A new way to update deeply nested immutable state in react/redux - zaaack
https://github.com/zaaack/immuter
======
acemarke
Nice. I've seen quite a few immutable update utility libs out there. This
bears some similarities to others I've seen, but looks like there's some
differences as well. My only immediate concern would be the dependency on
Lodash, but admittedly many projects will already have that in use already.

I'll also note I actually already had this added to the "Immutable
Data#Immutable Update Utilities" section of my Redux addons catalog :)
[https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/ma...](https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/master/immutable-data.md)

~~~
zaaack
Thanks for your linking! Just in case, the lodash might not be a big problem
since I have already using babel-plugin-lodash, it won't bundle the whole
lodash in the final bundle.

------
macmac
For inspiration for even more sophisticated solutions to this challenge it is
probably worth looking at Haskell lenses and/or Clojure/Script's Specter.

